# 2000 Altima Water problem



## jraltima (May 15, 2005)

I recently notcied that my 2000 Altima is leaking water into the front passenger side from under the glove compartment. Seems to do this when the AC is on. Not sure what the problem could be. Feeback is much appreciated.

Thx.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

jraltima said:


> I recently notcied that my 2000 Altima is leaking water into the front passenger side from under the glove compartment. Seems to do this when the AC is on. Not sure what the problem could be. Feeback is much appreciated.
> 
> Thx.


sounds like the drain for the a/c condensation is going into the cab and not going outside. have the cold air box checked and the drain cleaned. its kind of a pain but you could do it yourself if you are so inclined.


----------



## jraltima (May 15, 2005)

AsleepAltima said:


> sounds like the drain for the a/c condensation is going into the cab and not going outside. have the cold air box checked and the drain cleaned. its kind of a pain but you could do it yourself if you are so inclined.


Thank you for the feedback. I need to take my vehicle in for the 60,000 mile service so I may just have the dealer fix it if the price is not outrageous. Any idea what it will run to have the dealer fix this? Many thanks for your help.


----------



## Alti_rd (Jun 13, 2005)

i just hit a 117,000 miles in my altima and its doin the same thing, how do you fix it yourself???


----------



## sentra2nr (May 26, 2003)

I believe the drain is on the outside where the in cabin filters go. Dont quote me on that, but it cant be too different fom the sentras. all you would need to do is pop off the wiper cowl, and pull the filters off. and get a light brush to brush out the debris from where the filters sit in there. The drain hole should be right next to where those filters go in. I could be wrong. But the best way to get a for sure would be to pick up a haynes or chiltons.


----------



## jraltima (May 15, 2005)

Alti_rd said:


> i just hit a 117,000 miles in my altima and its doin the same thing, how do you fix it yourself???



The dealer could not figure out why my car was leaking so I called around and took it in to Meineke. The diagnosis: The AC Evaporator drain is clogged. The cost to fix: $25.43. 

Hope this helps.


----------

